# Belt buckles



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I've been liking my Arcade belts a lot. I don't do a lot of park though. The COBRA buckle is nice, but usually requires stiff webbing and will not be extremely comfortable.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:finger1: belts....

Suspenders FTW!! :grin:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

686 tool belt if you need some kind of coolness.. 

I agree with chomps but i wear a bib. When spring riding i use pants and belt. I make sure to have a leather belt with a metal buckle.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I attach Carhart suspender buttons to all my SB pants. I use Carhart HD suspenders. Don't bother with the claw type suspenders.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I got one of these Dakine belt. It served me pretty well for over 150 days.
https://www.backcountry.com/dakine-...lc3VsdHM6ZGFraW5lIGJlbHQ6MToyOmRha2luZSBiZWx0


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

How some people spend their money. :dunno:

Get enough of this to go around you:

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/new-...line-sold-by-the-foot--P012357679?recordNum=2

And learn these:

https://www.netknots.com/rope_knots/bowline
https://www.netknots.com/rope_knots/sheet-bend


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

drblast said:


> How some people spend their money. :dunno:
> 
> Get enough of this to go around you:
> 
> ...



Good show there Jethro!!! :grin:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I tend to buy snowpants that fit so I don't need a belt. Or at least utilize the built in waist sizing/integrated belt most decent pair of snowpants have.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> I tend to buy snowpants that fit so I don't need a belt. Or at least utilize the built in waist sizing/integrated belt most decent pair of snowpants have.


I like a solid leather belt so i can snap my holster to it. Fucking skiers gotta learn.....


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

lab49232 said:


> I tend to buy snowpants that fit so I don't need a belt. Or at least utilize the built in waist sizing/integrated belt most decent pair of snowpants have.


I used to be a believer in snowboard outwear size chart, until I realize how much extra room will benefit you with greater range of movement when you load up or land jumps. So I use a belt.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Argo said:


> I like a solid leather belt so i can snap my holster to it. Fucking skiers gotta learn.....


Didn't realize I can use leather belt for that, will follow.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

LALUNE said:


> I used to be a believer in snowboard outwear size chart, until I realize how much extra room will benefit you with greater range of movement when you load up or land jumps. So I use a belt.


I believe in no size charts, but I do believe in what fits. And While I get what you're saying, having an oversized waist pant isn't gonna help with mobility in the slightest. You want more knee room, dont buy slim fit tapered cuts. You should never have to buy oversized outerwear to allow for mobility, you're just buying the wrong fit.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

lab49232 said:


> I believe in no size charts, but I do believe in what fits. And While I get what you're saying, having an oversized waist pant isn't gonna help with mobility in the slightest. You want more knee room, dont buy slim fit tapered cuts. You should never have to buy oversized outerwear to allow for mobility, you're just buying the wrong fit.


No sure what brands you are talking about or how's your body propositioned, but the brands I tried will almost surely have too short of rise if the waist fit right. 

And I know what fits me right.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

LALUNE said:


> No sure what brands you are talking about or how's your body propositioned, but the brands I tried will almost surely have too short of rise if the waist fit right.
> 
> And I know what fits me right.


Id guess he falls into the average that the size line is built for. I have met very few people that have the perfect fitting pants.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

LALUNE said:


> No sure what brands you are talking about or how's your body propositioned, but the brands I tried will almost surely have too short of rise if the waist fit right.
> 
> And I know what fits me right.


Too short of rise, not mobility is your issue then? So that would suggest long legs and a small waist? That's definitely one of the most likely body types to need a belt but there's a number of brands that make tall versions like Burton or North Face. Buy cargo since you prefer a roomy fit and ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS buy pants with an adjustable waist. Again most snowboard pants will come with an adjustable wasit but just something to keep check of.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> Too short of rise, not mobility is your issue then? So *that would suggest long legs and a small waist? That's definitely one of the most likely body types to need a belt *but there's a number of brands that make tall versions like Burton or North Face. Buy cargo since you prefer a roomy fit and ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS buy pants with an adjustable waist. Again most snowboard pants will come with an adjustable wasit but just something to keep check of.


Try finding stuff with a _large_ waist & relatively short legs. Now _that's _ difficult to fit! :blink::laugh::shrug:


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Argo said:


> Id guess he falls into the average that the size line is built for. I have met very few people that have the perfect fitting pants.


Yep, I am just one of the majority unlucky people.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Try finding stuff with a _large_ waist & relatively short legs. Now _that's _ difficult to fit! :blink::laugh::shrug:


Eh your boots hold up the pant leg well enough, long as you dont mind the baggy look  It's amazing how many people don't know how to properly adjust their pants size or even realize they can. People just have a poor time fitting things in general, boots, clothing, bras, you name it


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

You are serious? Mate, you need suspenders if ever there is someone who needs suspenders, or at least pants that fit.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, I am between small and medium (Burton) waist wise, and due to my small stature S would suit me better length wise. But I always wear upper and lower body armour, and with the added bulk I find M more comfortable especially when working on freestyle. It isn't so loose that my pants would just fall down on it's own, but it would feel loose and the armour shirt may slip out. 

Anyway, I have never worn suspenders in my life.. not resistant to the idea, but I wonder if it is convenient they are when you need to use the bathroom. I am not too keen on the kind of belts that uses holes to adjust the size because I find them slightly more restrictive and also taking a bit longer to get on / off (doesn't take long by any mean but longer than other systems).

No one has tried the military type before?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

TooNice said:


> Well, I am between small and medium (Burton) waist wise, and due to my small stature S would suit me better length wise. But I always wear upper and lower body armour, and with the added bulk I find M more comfortable especially when working on freestyle. It isn't so loose that my pants would just fall down on it's own, but it would feel loose and the armour shirt may slip out.
> 
> Anyway, I have never worn suspenders in my life.. not resistant to the idea, but *I wonder if it is convenient they are when you need to use the bathroom*. I am not too keen on the kind of belts that uses holes to adjust the size because I find them slightly more restrictive and also taking a bit longer to get on / off (doesn't take long by any mean but longer than other systems).
> 
> *No one has tried the military type before?*


1st,... (just in case OP is female...)
If you *are* female, or if you're just one of those _weird_ folks who suddenly need to take a crap at the resort? :blink:

....You just slide Suspenders off your shoulders and viola!!! You're dropping Trou!!! (_Just don't dangle them in the soup of melting snow and whatnot collecting around your boots!_) uke:

Military style belt buckles are fine,.. they are what they are. I wore them for 4 years in the military. I don't particularly care for them but if you need/want minute, between sizes adjustments,...? They're the way to go. :shrug:

I mean they only cost about a buck at any surplus store! Go nuts!!! :shrug:


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I picked up this belt for under $5 a little while back. It works great, although the belt part was a little stiff in the beginning. 

https://suburbanskiandbike.com/Line...MI8a2iz9ea4AIVOSCtBh0tOgUVEAkYBiABEgK51vD_BwE


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm the opposite of Chomps: used to use suspenders and found them annoying. I just have a webbing belt that uses a Fastex belt buckle and it works fine. I have 686 Smartypants.


----------



## JW1 (Feb 15, 2019)

I find a Burton M slightly too big, so I was looking around and I found the Arcade Adventure belt. Look it up on the website.

It's heavy duty elastic, so there's good give. It's super lightweight and low profile. Buckle is high impact plastic, I've worn it through airport security many times. It's become my daily casual belt now.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Nothing funnier................single digit temps........snowing.......blowing.......bunch of assclowns.....sitting/bending over........exposing their backsides and asscracks..........looking like a plumber convention..........buy a belt/suspenders..........


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

As fer urinating n a hurry..............buy some diapers............I figured out, how much time I spend pissin n da trees...........vita waters/beers and whatnot...........roughly an hour a day...........time lost shreddin.............now......with my adult diapers...........I only stop to grab moar beer...........piss n the lineup.........piss on the chair......or my favorite....piss whilst doing yer favorite run..........so exhilarating................laugh/say what u want..........it works for me........


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ahh a beer bandolier with webbing snap fer yer pantz or just run yer belt through the bottom










and for Argo


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ahh a beer bandolier with webbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

